# R20,000 Reward!



## Rob Fisher (3/10/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70093


@Grapes / @Greyz , where were you yesterday?

On a serious note I hope you guys get the bastards, guessing with that sort of reward they cleaned you out?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PsiSan (3/10/16)

Saw It on facebook, we should just keep an eye on all the private markets. Sure the culprits will get caught.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

eish not good for vaperscorner.keeping eyes peeled..wish u guys all the strenght to bounce back.

catch them and force them to vape an unsafe build on a mech and then we sing guy fawkes...juice must be durian based..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (3/10/16)

Stosta said:


> @Grapes / @Greyz , where were you yesterday?
> 
> On a serious note I hope you guys get the bastards, guessing with that sort of reward they cleaned you out?


I just would like to place on record that I was on Port Shepstone the entire weekend with the wife. 

But seriously, I hope you catch these reptiles!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/10/16)

Eyes pealed at the classifieds with sealed boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/10/16)

This is terrible.


----------



## NewOobY (3/10/16)

ai ai ai this sux hey - blarry hell. Hope you guys come right. I've shared it.


----------



## Lushen (3/10/16)

@Vapers Corner Can we get a view of some unique or newer items that were stolen? Atleast then I know what to look out for or atleast be suspicious of...

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## PsiSan (3/10/16)

Greyz said:


> But seriously, I hope you catch these reptiles!



But we like reptiles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (3/10/16)

That’s really disturbing news. Surely the people that took your stuff can’t be run-of-the-mill thieves because they must have known the value. So I too will keep a look out for any bargains that come on the market. One question, was it a robbery or was it a zero dark thirty break-in?


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/10/16)

Hi All. Thanks for the support until now. 

Thankfully we were not cleaned out. Website and Shop is fully operational from this morning. 

We will post a list here today of what was taken if ok with the admins/mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi All. Thanks for the support until now.
> 
> Thankfully we were not cleaned out. Website and Shop is fully operational from this morning.
> 
> We will post a list here today of what was taken if ok with the admins/mods.



Go for it @Vapers Corner , please also let us know if it was a robbery at night or a hold up during the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/10/16)

Silver said:


> Go for it @Vapers Corner , please also let us know if it was a robbery at night or a hold up during the day



Yes i think its important we know especially the other vape shops know so that they are aware and can maybe put up safety measures to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## KlutcH (4/10/16)

Keep an eye on the below classified sites.

OLX (Lots of products that still look sealed here) - https://www.olx.co.za/ads/q-vape/

Gumtree (Not many here) - https://www.gumtree.co.za/s-vape/v1q0p1

Junkmail (Not many here) - http://www.junkmail.co.za/south-africa/vape/k-c0r1/page-1/s2?okw=vape

Hope this helps a little, Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/10/16)

Hi All. Here is the list of what was stolen. Sorry for the long post



*SHOP CONTENT* 

About 80 Black/White AIO starter kits which we used as E-liquid tasters 

JURA XS9 COFFEE MACHINE 



*STARTER KITS*



Product Stolen Quantity

Eleaf iJust S Starter Kit (Silver) 3

Eleaf Istick Pico 75W TC Kit (Black) 6

Eleaf Istick Pico 75W TC Kit (Grey) 3

Eleaf Istick Pico 75W TC Kit (Silver) 6

Joyetech eGo AiO Box Kit (Black/Red) 2

Joyetech eGo AIO D16 Starter Kit (Orange) 3

Joyetech eGo AiO Pro Kit (Silver) 20

Joyetech eVic VTwo Mini Cubis Pro Kit (Black) 1

Joyetech eVic VTwo Mini Cubis Pro Kit (Blue) 2

Kangertech EMOW Starter Kit (Black) 8

Kangertech EMOW Starter Kit (Silver) 6

V-Cloud V2 Kit (Pink) 1



*TANKS*



Product Stolen Quantity

Augvape Merlin RTA (Black) 2

Eleaf Lemo 3 RTA 4ml Tank (Silver) 3

GeekVape Eagle Sub Ohm Tank-Top Airflow Version (Black) 7

GeekVape Eagle Sub Ohm Tank-Top Airflow Version (Silver) 5

Geekvape Griffin 25 Plus Tank 5ml (Black) 3

Geekvape Griffin 25 Plus Tank 5ml (Silver) 3

GeekVape Griffin RTA (Silver) 1

Gemini cCELL SS316 by Vaporesso (Black) 2

Gemini cCELL SS316 by Vaporesso (Silver) -1

Gemini Mega RTA 4.5ml 25mm (Silver) 1

Gemini RTA by Vaporesso (Silver) 3

Limitless RDTA Plus (Blue) 1

OBS Crius Plus RTA 25mm 5.8ml Tank (Black) 2

OBS Crius Plus RTA 25mm 5.8ml Tank (Silver) 2

Steam Crave Aromamizer RDTA (Black, 3 ml) 19

Steam Crave Aromamizer RDTA (Silver, 3 ml) 10

Steam Crave Aromamizer RDTA (Black, 6 ml) 3

Wotofo Serpent Mini 25mm RTA (Black) 1



*MODS*



Product Stolen Quantity

Boxer 160W TC Box Mod (Black) 4

Boxer 160W TC Box Mod (Silver) 1

Eleaf Istick TC 200w (White) 1

Eleaf Istick TC 200w (Black) 2

eVic VTC Mini 75W (White) 3

EVIC VTwo Mini Mod (Black) 6

H-Priv 220W TC Mod (Black) 2

IJOY Limitless LUX 215w Dual 26650 TC Box Mod (Black) 1

Kanger Protank 4 (Black) 4

Kanger Protank 4 (Silver) 1

Noisy Cricket by Wismec (Grey) 2

Noisy Cricket by Wismec (Silver) 2

Noisy Cricket by Wismec (Black) 2

Sigelei 213 TC (Gold/Black) 1

Vapor Flask Classic by Vape Forward (Matt Black) 1

Wismec Reuleaux RX200S 200W (Black/White) 0

Wismec Reuleaux RX200S 200W (Silver) 2

Wismec Reuleaux RX200S 200W (Black/Red) 2

Wismec Reuleaux RX75 TC mod (Black/Black) 1

Yihi SX Mini ML Class (Black) 2

Yihi SX Mini ML Class (Black/Silver) 3





*RDA'S*



Product Stolen Quantity



Black Twisted Messes RDA² (Squared) Authentic (Black) 2

Goon RDA (Clone) (Silver) 2

Goon RDA (Clone) (Black) 3

IJOY Limitless 24 RDA (Silver) 5

Mutation X V5 RDA (Black) 3

Mutation X V5 RDA (Silver) 5

Recoil RDA (Authentic) (Silver) 1

Recoil RDA (Authentic) (Black) 7

Theorem RTA by Wismec 3

Trinity Glass Cap for TM RDA 1

Tsunami RDA 24mm by Geekvape (Silver) 1

Tsunami RDA by Geekvape (Black) 5

Tsunami RDA by Geekvape (Silver) 1

Twisted Messes 24mm RDA Authentic (Silver) 1

Twisted Messes RDA² (Squared) Clone 5

Velocity V2 RDA (Clone) (Turquoise) 3

Velocity V2 RDA (Clone) (White) 8

Velocity V2 RDA (Clone) (Silver) 6

Wismec Neutron RDA (Silver) 4

Wotofo Troll V2 25mm RDA (Silver) 6

Wotofo Troll V2 25mm RDA (Black) 4





*E-LIQUIDS* 

*DEITY* 

Product Stolen Quantity

Deity Venus E-Liquid (6mg) 7

Deity Venus E-Liquid (3mg) 16

Deity Venus E-Liquid (0mg) 4

Diana E-Liquid (6mg) 11

Diana E-Liquid (3mg) 8

Diana E-Liquid (0mg) 5

Harmonia E-Liquid (6mg) 5

Harmonia E-Liquid (3mg) 5

Harmonia E-Liquid (0mg) 4



*PAULIES E-LIQUID* 



Product Stolen Quantity

Apricot Jam Doughnut E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 9

Blueberry Cupcake E-Liquid (30ml) (0mg) 3

Blueberry Cupcake E-Liquid (30ml) (3mg) 1

Blueberry Cupcake E-Liquid (30ml) (6mg) 2

Coffee Cake E-Liquid (30ml) (6mg) 1

Coffee Cake E-Liquid (30ml) (3mg) 2

Coffee Cake E-Liquid (30ml) (0mg) 2

Coffee Cake E-Liquid (50ml) (0mg) 1

Coffee Ginger Biscuit E-Liquid (30ml) (3mg) 4

Coffee Ginger Biscuit E-Liquid (30ml) (6mg) 3

Guava E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 6

Guava E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 6

Lemon Ice Tea E-Liquid (100ml) (0mg) 2

Lemon Ice Tea E-Liquid (100ml) (6mg) 1

Lemon Ice Tea E-Liquid (100ml) (3mg) 1

Lemon Ice Tea E-Liquid (30ml) (3mg) 4

Lemon Ice Tea E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 1

Lemon Ice Tea E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 6

Pear E-LIquid (50ml) (6mg) 2

Pear E-LIquid (50ml) (3mg) 11

Pear E-LIquid (50ml) (0mg) 3

Pistachio Ice-Cream E-Liquid (30ml) (0mg) 3

Pistachio Ice-Cream E-Liquid (30ml) (6mg) 6

Pistachio Ice-Cream E-Liquid (30ml) (3mg) 2

Pistachio Ice-Cream E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 2

Strawberry Lemon Cake E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 5

Strawberry Lemon Cake E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 11



*OPUS & VINTAGE* 



Product Stolen Quantity

Bebop E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 13

Bebop E-Liquid (50ml) (0mg) 5

Jive E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 5

Jive E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 15

Jive E-Liquid (50ml) (0mg) 7

Overture E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 10

Overture E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 1

Rhapsody E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 11

Rhapsody E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 8

Serenade E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 10

Serenade E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 11

Sonata E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 6

Sonata E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 4

Twist E-Liquid (50ml) (3mg) 8

Twist E-Liquid (50ml) (0mg) 8

Twist E-Liquid (50ml) (6mg) 4



*ERC* 



Product Stolen Quantity

Cobalt E-Liquid (6mg) 6

Cobalt E-Liquid (12mg) 1

Crimson Cream E-Liquid (3mg) 15

Crimson Cream E-Liquid (6mg) 12

Crimson Cream E-Liquid (100ml) (3mg) 5

Crimson Cream E-Liquid (100ml) (6mg) 1

Shamrock E-Liquid (3mg) 5

Shamrock E-Liquid (12mg) 3

Shamrock E-Liquid (6mg) 1

Shamrock E-Liquid (100ml) (3mg) 1





*LARRY'S VAPE JUICE* 



Product Stolen Quantity

Alpha Charlie E-Liquid (6mg) 2

Tango Mike E-Liquid (12mg) 1

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot E-Liquid (12mg) 2

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot E-Liquid (6mg) 4



*PHANTOM* 



Product Stolen Quantity

Assassin E-Liquid 50ml (3mg) 2

Delirious E-Liquid 50ml (0mg) 5

Delirious E-Liquid 50ml (6mg) 5

Delirious E-Liquid 50ml (3mg) 11

Figment E-Liquid 50ml (0mg) 1

Figment E-Liquid 50ml (3mg) 6

Figment E-Liquid 50ml (6mg) 1

Mythical E-Liquid 50ml (0mg) 6

Mythical E-Liquid 50ml (6mg) 2

Mythical E-Liquid 50ml (3mg) 9

Napalm Nectar E-Liquid 50ml (0mg) 4

Napalm Nectar E-Liquid 50ml (6mg) 6

Napalm Nectar E-Liquid 50ml (3mg) 2

Soul Seeker E-Liquid 50ml (0mg) 2

Soul Seeker E-Liquid 50ml (6mg) 2

Soul Seeker E-Liquid 50ml (3mg) 5

Triple Threat E-Liquid 50ml (6mg) 1

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/16)

Hope you catch them guys, that is alot of stock, bastards!!

We use an armed response for our stores, they are amazing and super fast, been less than 5 minute turn around time every time the alarms have gone off. I dont know who is in PTA but it does help to have a system in place, cameras are also a deterrent, get ones that you can access from anywhere, our insurance also forced us to put up trellidoors in the Fourways store as the center is apparently high risk, hope you read the full terms and conditions of your insurance, these companies will look for any excuse not to pay out, they are almost as bad as the criminals themselves, hope this helps for future guys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsiSan (4/10/16)

That is a pretty penny's worth of goods. Glad some off the vendors are supporting you guys in finding the culprits. What a great community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/10/16)

Hectic!!!! Will keep me eyes peeled...especially on the Facebook "trade" groups, etc.


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hope you catch them guys, that is alot of stock, bastards!!
> 
> We use an armed response for our stores, they are amazing and super fast, been a 3 minute turn around time every time the alarms have gone off. I dont know who is in PTA but it does help to have a system in place, cameras are also a deterrent, get ones that you can access from anywhere, our insurance also forced us to put up trellidoors in the Fourways store as the center is apparently high risk, hope you read the full terms and conditions of your insurance, these companies will look for any excuse not to pay out, they are almost as bad as the criminals themselves, hope this helps for future guys



100%. Thank you @Stroodlepuff . 

Working on beefing up security seriously!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (4/10/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi All. Here is the list of what was stolen. Sorry for the long post
> 
> /snip




That's heartbreaking, I really hope you get these guys


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi All. Here is the list of what was stolen. Sorry for the long post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez they flippen cleared you out. So this must be someone who vapes - or someone who knows where to sell this kind of gear. You know I was thinking about this, you wont ever see someone break into a Tobacco shop and clear them out - this speaks volumes. I really hope we catch these guys.... If we all keep our ears on the ground, there is no way these guys will get away with it.


----------



## rogue zombie (4/10/16)

Oh my word, thats a lot of stock. Terrible.


----------



## bakersman (4/10/16)

sheeeet thats alot of stolen goods


----------



## brotiform (4/10/16)

I have no words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Are you guys atleast insured?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/10/16)

This sounds well planned and there must have been a few people involved to carry all that stuff. I highly doubt it will be sold individually as it is too much and they would be easily caught. How would one trace the items if it were let say sold from another Vape Shop as their own stock? Who would ever know? 



*Not accusing any of the awesome Vape Shops we have in SA. 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0FTG0 (4/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> read the full terms and conditions of your insurance, these companies will look for any excuse not to pay out, they are almost as bad as the criminals themselves,



You just have to have a good broker that will point this all out to you, but i hear you. 
Not many people like brokers because of past experience with claims not being paid out. Just never go direct rather go through a broker (a broker should do a proper analyses of your insurance needs where as the insurer makes you do the analysis) and make sure everything is in writing because that's what the broker and the insurer does. Speaking from a professional stand point there. 
I really hope that @Vapers Corner gets paid out because that kind of loss will break a business.


----------



## Paulie (4/10/16)

Makes me so angry! I hope they get whats coming to them!!! Sorry to hear again bud!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/16)

At our current residence and one of the previous ones, we've had 7-8 break-ins in total !!!
It is a heart- breaking experience and unless you've been through the same experience, you'll have no iidea how much I despise the perpetrators. Our home now is completely burglar barred, every little window and every little door.

Wishing you everything of the best @Vapers Corner. I hope they catch the b*stards.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (4/10/16)

I think we should assume that the thieves are lurking and taking notes of all that is said here. Any info should be PM’d to Vapers Corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (4/10/16)

You can start a store with that stock. CRAZY!!!


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> You can start a strore with that stock. CRAZY!!!


hmmm @Shooterbuddy..u on to something methinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

All that stock, sounds like an inside job or customer thats been casing the shop the a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (4/10/16)

Maybe if you guys have the serial numbers of the more expensive products you can post it up and everyone on the forum or at Vape stores can be on the look out


----------



## korn1 (4/10/16)

Whoa, look at flea markets and cash crusaders / pawn shops I guess. Hope you have the S/N for the goods


----------



## Caramia (4/10/16)

OH MY WORD!! That seriously sucks!
I am so sorry this happened to you guys, my fave shop.
I really hope the culprits be caught

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MunG (4/10/16)

That is not cool at all  I hope it gets sorted and that the business is not damaged beyond
a comeback.

I hope they are caught !!
And then shamed and named here please.

Also keeping an eye out !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snakeza (5/10/16)

Dam man sorry to hear I hope u catch the bustards they even took the coffee machine maybe they need the caffeine to stay up learning to build coils lol nah but seriously once they start selling this skin of hardware someone will take note and they will hopefully be caught 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (5/10/16)

All the best for finding the low-life cowardous pathetic excuses for functioning organisms. Hopefully other vendors see this as a learning curve.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (5/10/16)

That's a lot of stock  Hope you'll be alright guys!

Will keep my eyes peeled for sealed merch...


----------



## Jan (5/10/16)

May they experience a lifetime of dry hits. Best of luck guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti (5/10/16)

This is just sad. Hope you guys bounce back even stronger @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/10/16)

@Vapers Corner - What happened with this robbery? Any updates?


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Vapers Corner - What happened with this robbery? Any updates?



Hi

There was a lot of people sending us "suspectish" ads etc. 

Through one of the leads, we managed to get some stock (about 1% of what was stolen) at a flee market shop. The owner there said he purchased it from someone else. Police are following up on that lead. 

I don't want to give too much details here as I'm sure the culprits are watching all our posts, etc.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DanTheMan (27/10/16)

Thats super ruff
Sorry to hear this bad news guys
Hope you catch those @%$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/10/16)

Really sorry that this had to happen.

I hope you catch the perpetrators and get justice for what happened to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

